# Ideenvorschläge gesucht für Logo



## iNNu (26. September 2004)

Guten Abend,
wir (Freunde und ich), sind auf die Idee gekommen für unsere VG ein Portal zu erstellen, worum es sich alles um die Verbandsgemeinde, die Jugend vor Ort & das Internet dreht.
Die Page soll die Jugend fördern. Ein Abkommen mit dem Arbeitsamt besteht bereits für Jobangebote.
Doch unser Problem ist, dass wir auf keine Idee für unser Logo & Pageheader kommen.

Bis jetzt ist nur eins dabei rausgekommen. (siehe Anhang)

Es wäre sehr nett, wenn ihr uns helfen könntet!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Tom K.


----------



## chrisbergr (26. September 2004)

Hi!
Du redest von einer Verbandsgemeinde.. Verbandsgemeinde von was?
Und habt ihr einen Namen (i youth - internet & Jugend) oder ist das egal zwecks des Logos?

Gruß


----------



## ShadowMan (27. September 2004)

Also ich denke da eher an was dynamisches, junges...
oder wollt ihr damit alte Menschen ansprechen?  

Hab mal auf die Schnelle was gemacht weil das obige Logo leider sooooo unkreativ ist das es mir fast schon wieder leid tat *gg* (nich böse gemeint!)

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## iNNu (27. September 2004)

Guten Morgen!
Ich rede von der Verbandsgemeinde Rennerod ( http://www.rennerod.de ).

Tut mir leid lieber Shadow, dass das so unkreativ ist, aber ich hab das ja nicht gemacht, denn ich bin ja nicht der Designer von uns, sondern eher der Coder 

Die Zielgruppe ist vorrangig die Jugend. Später soll es 2 Varianten geben 1x für die Kids und 1x für die Erwachsenen, aber wie gesagt, als erstes die jüngeren.



> Also ich denke da eher an was dynamisches, junges...



Ja genau, so sollte es auch sein. Dein Logo sieht gut aus =).
Ich weiß, warum ich lieber code als designe, denn sowas bekomm *ich* nicht hin. Deswegen würde ich mich über 1-2 weitere Ideen freuen.

Ich wünsche euch einen wunderbaren Start in die letzte Woche des Septembers!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Tom K.


----------



## ShadowMan (27. September 2004)

Hi du!

Freut mich wenns die gefällt, aber es war wie gesagt in 5 Min. gemacht. Das wichtige an einem Logo ist eh die Idee und weniger die Umsetzung, da diese meist recht leicht ist, da Logos sehr schlicht gestaltet werden sollten.

2 Logos würde ich übrigens nicht machen, es sei denn die Bereiche sind sehr klar abgetrennt.

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------

